# Wiggle Warts???



## Spillway (Nov 24, 2011)

I lost my last old Wiggle Wart to a Musky while fishing for Walleye and looking for more. I found they don't sell the colors I like. I also found that Storm sold out to Rapala and supposedly they messed them up by changing how they were made. Lastly I found that Storm starting making them again. I liked blue and chrome or green and chrome. Now they have a scale pattern and my old ones were a solid color with chrome on the bottom. They make 2" and a 2 3/4" now. I want to get some but can't decide size or color...


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

buy 2 of each, that way you cant go wrong. I never just buy 1 lure so if it is good I can add another, LOL.
sherman


----------



## joebertin (Mar 26, 2010)

Great advice Sherm...


----------



## Snyd (May 5, 2004)

Ah the wiggle wart - I have a few in one of my tackle box's - I used to use them a lot while fishing at hoover several years back. Now I chase slabs and haven't used them in a while. Plus when I do chase eyes i normally use a big joshy swimbait.


----------



## SteelEyes (Jul 1, 2013)

We had pretty good luck this year on Erie with wiggler warts. My dad was using his old wiggle warts. I bought some new ones, but didn't go with storm. Got the equivalents from Brads, "Brads Wigglers" and was happy with them.


----------



## pppatrick (Apr 21, 2012)

i've wondered about those 'brad's wigglers'. just never pulled the trigger and bought any. do you happen to know if they use lead or steel for the rattle? the pitch of the pre-rap warts is just flat out better with the lead. 

i'm down to my last 2 pre-rap warts, both are fire tiger and beat all up. the 2 rap warts i have sound high pitched and just don't get the hits like the deeper pitched lead rattle.


----------



## Bimmer (Aug 12, 2011)

I have two from the early 80's still. Use to use them walleye trolling back then. I really haven't used them for bass, going to try it in the spring.


----------



## percidaeben (Jan 15, 2010)

Anyone have any Thin-Fins? Lost my last one last December over at Alum. Good shallow walleye/saugeye bait. Nice shad imitating profile.


----------



## SteelEyes (Jul 1, 2013)

pppatrick said:


> i've wondered about those 'brad's wigglers'. just never pulled the trigger and bought any. do you happen to know if they use lead or steel for the rattle?


I checked a couple, but coudn't really tell what the rattle is made of. Only thing I can note is that the packaging comes with that California Lead Warning sticker, so quite possibly a lead rattle.


----------



## dtigers1984 (Jul 24, 2007)

Just my opinion, but old, pre-Rapala Wiggle Warts, versus new Wiggle Warts, versus Brad's Wigglers all seem to be the same to me. I only really use the Magnum's for salmon fishing in Michigan, but have caught fish on all three styles (in the same color) in the same day. Worden's FatFish work as well, in my experience. 
The big thing that Brad's Killer Fishing Gear has going for them is that they make a TON of colors. Lots of old pre-Rapala Wiggle Warts on ebay, but they're a bit pricey.


----------



## pppatrick (Apr 21, 2012)

SteelEyes said:


> I checked a couple, but coudn't really tell what the rattle is made of. Only thing I can note is that the packaging comes with that California Lead Warning sticker, so quite possibly a lead rattle.


thanks man! i could only imagine that sticker would be for lead used in the rattle.


----------



## chatterbox (Jan 7, 2013)

patrick, what do you catch in the river on wiggle warts? Does anyone know where I can send a couple in Ohio to be painted ?


----------



## pppatrick (Apr 21, 2012)

i can probably count on one hand the times i've wet a wart in the ohio river. they used to be my main mid range crankbait for bass in local wv lakes though.


----------



## bassmastermjb (Apr 8, 2004)

The Wiggle Warts have changed over the years, Rapala bought out Storm MFG back in 1997.The tournament guys are paying big bucks for the red label (early 70's) warts. Storm changed the type of plastic used when they produced the 80's blue label lures, this changed the sound of the rattles. They will both catch fish, without a doubt, but when there's money on the line, the older red label wiggle warts get the nod with the pros. I haven't watched many tournaments on TV the past couple of years. But when I did, most of the time they didn't show close up shots of what lures were being used. I didn't need an up close picture to see what most were fishing with..... wiggle warts, mag warts and the 70's Bagley DB03's and DB04's. Gotta love those older lures that still produce today............Mark


----------



## saugmon (Jun 14, 2006)

Bimmer said:


> I have two from the early 80's still. Use to use them walleye trolling back then. I really haven't used them for bass, going to try it in the spring.


V-36 color pattern of green and black herringbone.Ultimately the best bass wigglewart that I have used. From lake erie smallmouth to farm pond bass.Even the farm pond crappie loved them..


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

I inherited all my Dad's fishing stuff....a lot of the old hot n tots and a few wiggle wart's(not to mention others).... he used to buy a case when he found things that worked....and haven't even got into them yet....I have my own.... and keep his for reserve


----------

